# [SOLVED] Bios - &quot;view only item&quot;



## astromiks (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a ECS HT-2000 Dual DDR2 800 Motherboard. Someone put a password on the bios setup interface. Then, I remove the CMOS battery so that the password will be removed/reset. After I enter the BIOS, I can't open all the list of setups and saying a pop-up with "View Only Item" on it. Please help me with these guys. Is there a write protection pin or anything?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Bios - "view only item"*

Were those same items "View Only" before? Many OEM PC's have very limited Bios adjustments.


----------



## astromiks (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bios - "view only item"*

Thank God! I already solved my own problem.

Just to share the idea, I removed the CMOS battery and then turn the BIOS pin. I think if the BIOS pin is placed in right panel, it is write protected or disabling it from changing any settings.


----------



## mar11040 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Bios - "view only item"*

Hi I have a similar problem but know nothing about computers, I've just joined so here goes. I changed "auto detect fan" or something like that in Bios, now I want to check that its still the same, however its "view only" whereas before I could change anything. Its a Compaq Presario windows XP service pack 4, simple but I love it. Also I get a message saying that the CPU fan failed and pc will power down, I reboot about 40 times before my pc starts. All fans are working and I've put new thermal paste on the cpu thing but its still giving this message. Can anyone please help


----------

